# HAve you fellas read this yet?



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2012)

Even though I am a believer in God, and a Christian, I don't typically buy folks "near death" experiences.  But, they are interesting to read when presented propely.  This guy does a decent job of that....until he rides on a giant butterfly with a hot brunette....

http://www.thedailybeast.com/newswe...a-doctor-s-experience-with-the-afterlife.html


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 9, 2012)

Naw, I haven't read it.

.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Naw, I haven't read it.
> 
> .



The fella seems to come from a "universalist" perspective.  It's an interesting read, for sure.  

I just realy have trouble with the "near death" stuff because it makes no sense.  Was there a mistake made that caused a reversal of the individual's fate?  Or, if real, is it a faith building exercise.  I have yet to find a solid argument for why a person would go to heaven and then come back.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 9, 2012)

This kind of stuff is always interesting. I think it at least points to "something" after death. I just believe I know what that something is.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I think it at least points to "something" after death.



If that were the case, it would assume the experience were real.  And, if that's true, why are the expereinces so vaired?  This fella rode a giant butterfly to wherever he went.  That is the first I had heard of that.

What I am saying is that if these "near death" experiences were real, wouldn't we see more common details other than a light?

Also, I have read very of few near death experiences from he11.  

I'm not trying to debate here, just interested in this subject and wanted to see what other folks thought.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 9, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> If that were the case, it would assume the experience were real.  And, if that's true, why are the expereinces so vaired?  This fella rode a giant butterfly to wherever he went.  That is the first I had heard of that.
> 
> What I am saying is that if these "near death" experiences were real, wouldn't we see more common details other than a light?
> 
> Also, I have read very of few near death experiences from he11.


You make a good point, I'm really not sure I believe every story about a near death experience. But, I'm also not sure regular everyday folks would wake up from a coma or being pronounced "dead" by a doctor and make up a story to make themselves look like they are crazy either. Who knows really, like I said earlier, it is very interesting. 



> I'm not trying to debate here.



Love the church and all it's warts!!!!

Want to debate now?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 9, 2012)

I was in a five day coma with complete renal failure. When I came out the Dr's were concerned with my brain functions because they thought it would have left me with pernament cerebral cortex damage. First it amazed them that I lived and secondly it amazed them that my brain functions were normal. From my other side story all I can say is I was in total blackness through the whole ordeal.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You make a good point, I'm really not sure I believe every story about a near death experience. But, I'm also not sure regular everyday folks would wake up from a coma or being pronounced "dead" by a doctor and make up a story to make themselves look like they are crazy either. Who knows really, like I said earlier, it is very interesting.



I'm not sure they are completely made up.  I think this fella most likely believes what he says.   The fact that he is a neurosurgeon and details why his ordeal is not currently explainable from a scientific perspective adds credibility.  It interest me.....and....I want to believe.  I just have not found a solid case for such a belief.  So I remain skeptical.

....and the butterfly thing was just odd.  But who knows.





stringmusic said:


> Love the church and all it's warts!!!!
> 
> Want to debate now?



Heck yea!!!  Them's Fighting words!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 9, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I have yet to find a solid argument for why a person would go to heaven and then come back.



And that's why I don't think we go to Heaven when we die. Why go as a soul just to come back for a body later?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have just started to take Lyrica for old man's pain. My dreams are in brilliant colours now. Motorcycle handle bars are a brilliant gold and the fenders are super turtle waxed candy apple red. I can pick out from 10 ft. the pink nits in folks eyebrows. The intensity of a zombie's eye colour usually wakes me up.

I think that oxygen deprevation will give you all kinds of trips. Fighter pilots who black out and folk with sleep apnea report similar experiences as near death folk do, I think.

Buy the way if you hold your breath long enough( usually in your sleep) the tunnel is a dull blue as is reported and it sort of goes upwards at a 35 degree angle. Getting up and walking around the house is not unusual, nor is realizing that you are not up and about at all, but all along you were still in bed snoring. Your oxygen deprived brain was dreaming cracked-pot dreams.

Also anything that will close off the small  blood vessels in the brain, "meds, squash with lots of butter, ( to much home made rootbeer)...etc... usually gives a twist to dreams...sometimes like a circus ride...


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 9, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Also anything that will close off the small  blood vessels in the brain, "meds, squash with lots of butter, ( to much home made rootbeer)...etc... usually gives a twist to dreams...sometimes like a circus ride...



....I quit using nyquill years ago because of the insane dreams I had when taking it......quit drinking tequilla for the same reasons.  Not sure how the two are related, but never had dream problems with beer.  But, after a margarita or a dose of nyquill I would be chased by little gremlins all night


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 9, 2012)

That was a good read. 



stringmusic said:


> But, I'm also not sure regular everyday folks would wake up from a coma or being pronounced "dead" by a doctor and make up a story to make themselves look like they are crazy either. Who knows really, like I said earlier, it is very interesting.



I would if I wanted to gain some public attention or make some money off of writing a book.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 9, 2012)

These accounts seem to come with more frequency since the "Heaven is Real" book, along with another good read... "90 min in Heaven". Both of them I read and did not see anything scriptually inaccurate. But then I never said I'm a scolar, just a student.

I havn't looked at end times verses in a while but there are those which warn us of false signs and lying wonders.  I'll not debate any author saying he/she honestly believes that what they saw was real to them... I'm sure it was. But I'll stick to those who had some solid gleanings of eternity (Paul, caught up in the '3rd heaven') and as the end result... greater need of God in their weakness (a thorn in his side had Paul a most humble servant so he would/could never boast that the trip was his own doing). 

The one neat thing I found with the above books is that it took my own thinking to a deeper level. "Set your minds on things above" was the after-result of them.  I'm inclined to give thanks when my earthly mind is called up yonder.  Such 'distractions' are praiseworthy for me, IMHO.  

Didn't mean to derail, as I havn't read this one account, but I'll check the story later...  






Artfuldodger said:


> And that's why I don't think we go to Heaven when we die. Why go as a soul just to come back for a body later?


 
Perhaps, as I shared above, to bring someone to a place of _considering_ faith, or if a believer, of giving faith a _boost_.  God knoweth!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 9, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> I was in a five day coma with complete renal failure. When I came out the Dr's were concerned with my brain functions because they thought it would have left me with pernament cerebral cortex damage. First it amazed them that I lived and secondly it amazed them that my brain functions were normal. From my other side story all I can say is I was in total blackness through the whole ordeal.



... and now you have a racoon head and tail? Nice avatar!


----------



## bullethead (Oct 9, 2012)

I wonder if the Catholic Christians that have near death experiences see the light of purgatory?


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 10, 2012)

bullethead said:


> I wonder if the Catholic Christians that have near death experiences see the light of purgatory?



Good question. In my case the light was a pale blue all the way...but as my wife ( a nurse) elbowed me... and said, "What's with your death rattle?" I did not get as far as the antirooms  of/or Glory. 

Hard to say... unless one came back.

Since you are on this vein, did you ever wonder what other faiths' "near deathers" make their experiences out to be? Or the scientific minded, do they see blue tunnels of extacy and then on to Sir Isaac Newton's frameworks where they are brace and beam for eternity ? Who knows?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 10, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Good question. In my case the light was a pale blue all the way...but as my wife ( a nurse) elbowed me... and said, "What's with your death rattle?" I did not get as far as the antirooms  of/or Glory.
> 
> Hard to say... unless one came back.
> 
> Since you are on this vein, did you ever wonder what other faiths' "near deathers" make their experiences out to be? Or the scientific minded, do they see blue tunnels of extacy and then on to Sir Isaac Newton's frameworks where they are brace and beam for eternity ? Who knows?



I wonder about those things often. From what I have been able to gather, it seems that many of these near death experiences seem to take a twist in favor of the religion that the person follows, or what is popular in their culture. There are a few that even claim to go to h3ll and see the fires and torment by the devil then are suddenly pulled back from the brink.
I can't help but wonder if any ND experience is more credible than the other. Even the people that claim to have seen the devil in h3ll can't possibly be telling the truth since we know the devil is not there yet.
I think the common denominator is the words "Near Death". If they were actually dead there would be no brain function or return from beyond. Being that some part of the brain is alive, due to low oxygen, medication, trauma or whatever, somehow those areas of the brain that we use very little of are accessed and in there lies all the knowledge we have ever learned or have heard about and under normal circumstances can never access even if we want to. Like the vivid dreams we have all had where everything is so lifelike and people we have never seen before are so detailed and the conversation and places and events are so real, I believe these ND experiences is our brains keeping itself in check while the rest of the body is at rest.


----------

